# oddball Mason's?



## Hoosier49er (Aug 2, 2005)

I've just recently been bitten by the bottle bug and found a Mason's jar at a garage sale for a quarter. It is aqua in color. I'm guessing quart size. It is embossed with the standard "MASON'S PATENT NOV. 30TH 1858". On the bottom is a large "10". It has the zinc lid with porcelain liner witch reads "BOYD'S GENUINE PORCELAIN LINED CAP". It also has the dark orange colored rubber seal. It looks a lot like the jars with the maltese cross on the front with one exception: It has what looks like a "Heinz 57" logo shape where the cross would normaly be. It also has a ground lip and literally hundreds of tiny bubbles in the glass.  Any ideas as to what this is and value? Sorry, I don't yet have the ability to put pictures on the web.

 Joe Snell
 (Rookie-jar-man-in-training)


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Joe, the logo is called a keystone.  The jars are found with or without a circle around the keystone, values are pretty much the same.  I don't have my redbook with me, but I think these go for about $12-$15 for a quart.


----------

